# Covenant Theology from Adam to Christ by Cox



## Coram Deo (Mar 27, 2007)

Has anybody read or heard of Nehemiah Cox's work titled "Covenant Theology from Adam to Christ".

This is suppose to be a great reprint of this historic work on Reformed Convenantal Baptist Theology of the 1600s...

What does everyone think?


Michael


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 27, 2007)

It has been a while since I read it. I absolutely loved it. Matt has a different opinion on it though. I am a RB. I am sure you can do a search on this board and read up on it. We have discussed it before.


----------



## Philip A (Mar 27, 2007)

It's pretty much the best case you'll find for the credobaptistic revision of Covenant Theology. Plus the fact that it's a primary source (Coxe was one of the compilers of the 1689 Confession) alone makes it worth reading if you are at all leaning towards the Particular Baptist camp.

Of course, I still think he's wrong...

I've got an extra copy, in good condition, cheap


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 27, 2007)

See this thread and this.


----------



## AV1611 (Mar 31, 2007)

I have just bought it


----------

